# broken pinkie toe



## 2knees (Jul 21, 2010)

wtf do you do?  not worth going to the doctor, pay a co-pay and have him tell me to stay off it.

anyone got any suggestions?  a co-worker told me to tape it to the toe next to it.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2010)

That sucks dude!



2knees said:


> a co-worker told me to tape it to the toe next to it.



That's what I would do.  I definitely wouldn't waste my time with a doctor's visit.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 21, 2010)

I jammed a finger really good last year and did absolutely nothing, now it has a permanent curve to it and I cannot straighten it out. Minimum I would do is splint it straight and duct tape it to the toe next door.

Do we dare ask how this happened?


----------



## roark (Jul 21, 2010)

My only broken bone so far... tape to toe next to it. I also had one of those boots that velcro on - the rigid sole kept it immobilized and made walking tolerable again.


----------



## dmc (Jul 21, 2010)

tape it to your other toe...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 21, 2010)

cut it off


----------



## 2knees (Jul 21, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Do we dare ask how this happened?



I wish i had some interesting story but all i did was drill it into a wooden chair in the dark last night.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2010)

2knees said:


> I wish i had some interesting story but all i did was drill it into a wooden chair in the dark last night.



Come up with a better story, and there better be booze involved!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 21, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Come up with a better story, and there better be booze involved!



Looking at his signature I think it was the same yesterday, could he possibly have had a dry night?


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 21, 2010)

2knees said:


> wtf do you do?  not worth going to the doctor, pay a co-pay and have him tell me to stay off it.
> 
> anyone got any suggestions?  a co-worker told me to tape it to the toe next to it.




What a wuss.  I think you should run to your mommy so she can kiss it and make it all better.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Looking at his signature I think it was the same yesterday, could he possibly have had a dry night?



No, I don't think so.  The pain from the toe probably made him forget to update his sig...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 21, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> cut it off



This should do it!









Or just some athletic tape and some shoes with a loose fitting toe box area the next couple of weeks


----------



## Puck it (Jul 21, 2010)

Tape it to next toe.  The only toe that they will do anyhting for is the big toe, which provides balance.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 21, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> What a wuss.  I think you should run to your mommy so she can kiss it and make it all better.



holy shit, welcome to middle school.

seriously, are you really a 13 year old girl?


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 21, 2010)

Tape it to your thumb. It won't help at all but everybody will get a good laugh :-D


----------



## 2knees (Jul 21, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> Got in the shack and was informed my job is to ski the bumps into wilderness.  My job sucks.  All roped off seeded bumps for the worldcuppers kickers included.  I attribute it to good karma



lol, didnt you blow your knee out doing this.....

I attribute that to good karma.  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: :lol:  :lol:  :lol::lol:  :lol:  :lol::lol:  :lol:  :lol::lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 21, 2010)

i broke my big toe last summer. taped it to the neighbor and was running (with pain) on it a week later.  in retro i probably should have had it looked at. it is now shorter than it was and i still feel pain if it bends too much.


----------



## hammer (Jul 21, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i broke my big toe last summer. taped it to the neighbor and was running (with pain) on it a week later.  in retro i probably should have had it looked at. it is now shorter than it was and i still feel pain if it bends too much.


Broke my right big toe several years ago...just did the tape thing and kept walking on it, didn't think it was worth going to the Dr. for.  No pain, balance, or mobility problems but I may have just been lucky.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 21, 2010)

Get Brownsville's MANseuse to take a look at it.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 21, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i broke my big toe last summer. taped it to the neighbor and was running (with pain) on it a week later.  in retro i probably should have had it looked at. it is now shorter than it was and i still feel pain if it bends too much.





hammer said:


> Broke my right big toe several years ago...just did the tape thing and kept walking on it, didn't think it was worth going to the Dr. for.  No pain, balance, or mobility problems but I may have just been lucky.



About 10 years ago, I broke the bone behind my big toe (the 1st metatarsal) when I ended up planting my foot really awarkwardly after stepping on a sewer grate while running.  At the time I was in my residency at St. Francis Hospital in Hartford.  I talked to a couple of orthopedic surgeon friends of mine, who after looking at my foot, and the x-ray we took of it, basically told me the following:  If I did nothing, and tried to take it easy on it for a couple of weeks, it would more than likely hurt like hell when I landed on it the wrong way for about a week or so, and then slowly get get better over the next month or so.  If I opted for surgery on it to have a couple of screws placed in the bone, it would more than likely hurt like hell when I landed on it for about a week or so, and then slowly get better over the next month or so 

Pretty much as long as a toe isn't broken at some funky angle, chnaces are with out and repetitive heavy landing on it for a couple of weeks, it will heal and things will be fine.  The key though is you need to give it a chance to heal


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 21, 2010)

We'll take a look at it Monday if your coming to the http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=79801 I'll try to remember a hammer and pliers in case we need to reset it.


----------



## powbmps (Jul 21, 2010)

Is this going to be your excuse to skip Highland ?


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 21, 2010)

rrrgh...WHY do i read this shit!


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 21, 2010)

2knees said:


> lol, didnt you blow your knee out doing this.....
> 
> I attribute that to good karma.  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: :lol:  :lol:  :lol::lol:  :lol:  :lol::lol:  :lol:  :lol::lol:  :lol:  :lol:




NOPE I was just skiing along a caught an Edge.  Was going like 5 mph.  Was running the next week.  Got a brace and went west.  ACL replaced 7-01 along with some other work.  Riding stationary bike now.   WAA I hurt my toe.  Pussy:dunce:


----------



## 2knees (Jul 21, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> NOPE I was just skiing along a caught an Edge.  Was going like 5 mph.  Was running the next week.  Got a brace and went west.  ACL replaced 7-01 along with some other work.  Riding stationary bike now.   WAA I hurt my toe.  Pussy:dunce:



well thank god you cleared that up. douche.

one side note though, it seems like whiteface is more interested in hiring ambassadors with trolling skills then skiing ability.  5mph?  really?


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 21, 2010)

2knees said:


> well thank god you cleared that up. douche.
> 
> one side note though, it seems like whiteface is more interested in hiring ambassadors with trolling skills then skiing ability.  5mph?  really?


Oh snap!!  The pain in your wittle toe seems to be clouding your wit.   I am S.A. not ambassador.  I would comp. You a ticket twiggy just to ski with you.  It would be fun.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 21, 2010)

tape it and put foot in ski boot till it snows...


----------



## NYDrew (Jul 21, 2010)

The average human breaks their pinky toe 4 times per week.  The nerve is so shot you just don't feel it anymore.  In other words, ignore it and life will go on as normal in a few days.

random fact I learned a few years ago.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 22, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> Oh snap!!  The pain in your wittle toe seems to be clouding your wit.   I am S.A. not ambassador.  I would comp. You a ticket twiggy just to ski with you.  It would be fun.



Ski with you?  Lol, not sure about fun, but certainly would be funny based on what I've seen.  That was an entertaining vid of you attempting to ski bumps on andy's site.  Butt no asswipe, you can direct your man crush on someone else.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> Butt no asswipe, you can direct your man crush on someone else.



Groundskeeper Willie??:idea::idea::--(


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 22, 2010)

roark said:


> My only broken bone so far... tape to toe next to it. I also had one of those boots that velcro on - the rigid sole kept it immobilized and made walking tolerable again.


This is what I would do.  It won't heal right unless it's kept immobilized.


----------



## powbmps (Jul 22, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> This is what I would do.  It won't heal right unless it's kept immobilized.



That's BS!  Mine healed just fine.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2010)

powbmps said:


> That's BS!  Mine healed just fine.



You owe me for a new keyboard!! uke: uke:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 22, 2010)

At least trim your nails. Jeesh!


----------



## Greg (Jul 22, 2010)

Big mouth full of cheeseburger when that pic popped up. uke:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> Big mouth full of cheeseburger when that pic popped up. uke:



:lol: Did you keep it down??? :lol:


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> wtf do you do?  not worth going to the doctor, pay a co-pay and have him tell me to stay off it.
> 
> anyone got any suggestions?  a co-worker told me to tape it to the toe next to it.



can't believe no one has suggested this yet, but just drink your ass off...it really is that simple.:beer:


----------

